# Short buses



## RippSnortin (May 28, 2016)

Hey, new here. I've been traveling with a truck and 1971 Aristocrat trailer. Just sold the trailer and am considering a short school bus or shuttle. Any one have any info on changing one from commercial license to RV and what insurance is like? I'm from Calif.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 30, 2016)

I think what you are talking about is converting it to a motorhome. There are lots of half ass conversion on craigslist where www.instagram.com/some_call_me_mayhem/eople have done some of the leg work. If you look around you will find some busses that have had the seats removed & re-titled as an RV. Some people use them as campers or party/tailgate vehicles; most need lots more work to make them full time motorhomes with generators, plumbing built in furniture etc..

There are surely threads here about the topic and plenty of skoolie websites that discuss all of the legal, insurance as well as the various conversion tips, tricks & techniques.

I have learned that busses that were partially converted dont command higher prices than intact busses. Often people figure out how much work is involved & added costs to get all the creature comforts of a factory built camper. I am unsure if the year round temperate climate & many places to use these bis conversions effect how many & how expensive they are in your area. I am thinking of all of the school busses that get taken out to Burningman, Slab city, Death valley etc. The good thing i there is always a steady supply of former school busses since there are laws that require them to be replaced by school districts. Usually church groups & other buy the busses directly from the fleet but there may be opportunities to purchase busses from auctions as well. Perhaps the e450 type shuttle vans that hotels use could work for you as well. 
This full size bus is on the east coast & kinda represents the backyard conversions that people do for weekend camping/tailgate use. Notice all of the heavy lifting have been done & there is a clean title as a motorhome already (i think).
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/5592587236.html


----------



## RippSnortin (May 31, 2016)

Yeah, finding them is pretty easy, I'm more concerned with what happens after you buy one. I'm just wondering about the process of registering and insurance.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 31, 2016)

http://www.skoolie.net/forums/f18/converting-in-ca-4875.html


----------

